# Splinting a broken leg



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Three days ago a coopers hawk attacked my homer flock twice in one evening. He didn't actually catch any of them but when they scattered from the second attack, everyone made it back to the loft except an Indigo velvet young bird about 2 months old. I looked for him that evening around dusk and again the next morning and the next day as well. I figured he was a gonner. This morning I went to the loft and there he was, waiting to get in. I was excited the see him but quickly notice he wouldn't put weight on one leg. Closer inspection revealed he has a broken thigh bone (the banded leg). 

I have him in isolation now with good food and water. I know that they sell leg splints at supply stores, but it would take about a week to get them. Can anyone suggest a method for splinting a leg that I might try today? Thanks in advance for any help you might give me.

Jim


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have used the clear plastic tubing--1/4 inch maybe-cut it about 1 inch [1 1/2 inch]--split it -put it around the leg. You may have to remove the band.
keep us posted about your results.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Sky, I hadn't thought of that. I was thinking about something like 3/8" CPVC. But I picked up some clear vinyl tubing that I think will work. I'm going to try it tonight.

Jim


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moving this to sick and injured ..

Terry


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thanks for the advise Sky tx*



sky tx said:


> I have used the clear plastic tubing--1/4 inch maybe-cut it about 1 inch [1 1/2 inch]--split it -put it around the leg. You may have to remove the band.
> keep us posted about your results.


Just wanted to say thanks for this advise Sky tx. I purchased 3/8 inch clear tubing (like gas line), had my son hold the bird on its back on a table while I did the procedure. I cut the tubing the length needed to go from where the thigh meets the body to the foot. I split the tubing, lined up the break in the femur and slipped the tubing around the leg. Then I wrapped black electrical tape around it in several places to firm it up and keep the tubing slit closed. 

I kept the bird in isolation for two weeks and then removed the splint. At first his leg was very stiff and he didn't have good use of his toes and he limped considerably. But now many weeks later, he has full use of the leg and toes and does not limp at all. I was able to do this without removing the AU band. Thanks again for some rock solid advise Sky. Your many years of experience are invalueable on this forum.

Jim


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

loonecho said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for this advise Sky tx. I purchased 3/8 inch clear tubing (like gas line), had my son hold the bird on its back on a table while I did the procedure. I cut the tubing the length needed to go from where the thigh meets the body to the foot. I split the tubing, lined up the break in the femur and slipped the tubing around the leg. Then I wrapped black electrical tape around it in several places to firm it up and keep the tubing slit closed.
> 
> I kept the bird in isolation for two weeks and then removed the splint. At first his leg was very stiff and he didn't have good use of his toes and he limped considerably. But now many weeks later, he has full use of the leg and toes and does not limp at all. I was able to do this without removing the AU band. Thanks again for some rock solid advise Sky. Your many years of experience are invalueable on this forum.
> 
> Jim


Jim, you can use the tubing you described or even a firm, larger drinking straw, but best to wrap the leg first with some gauze, so the leg can breath and to stop the edges of the splint from cutting/chaffing the leg.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------

